# East Essex Hunt



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (13 May 2014)

Hi All,

I'm completely clueless when it comes to hunting but was hoping someone could help me please!

I have recently moved house to a new area and believe the hunt pass behind my property.
I wanted to contact them to try and find out if they are able to let us know dates as I have animals I would need to keep in.

Am finding it impossible to get through to anyone though.

Would anyone be able to please point me in the right direction of who I would need to speak to?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Clodagh (13 May 2014)

They did have a very good website. Is it definately the East Essex?


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (13 May 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Yes have found the website but no answer on any numbers...

Maybe because its not hunting season?? As I said I'm a bit clueless so forgive my ignorance!


----------



## Clodagh (13 May 2014)

This is the kennels number...01787 222208 (from yell.com) try there. I don't hunt with them any more so am not up to date on who the masters are tbh. I think they still have a flesh round so leave a number and they should call back. You have got until September to get hold of someone!


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (13 May 2014)

Yes that's the one I tried amongst others but no answer. Will keep trying. Oh good ok!! Thank you for your help.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 May 2014)

there is a mention of the east Essex  in h & h this week..joint master sally greenlees and huntsman gary Thorpe, hope this helps


----------



## mischamoo (14 May 2014)

YouOnlyLiveOnce said:



			Hi All,

I'm completely clueless when it comes to hunting but was hoping someone could help me please!

I have recently moved house to a new area and believe the hunt pass behind my property.
I wanted to contact them to try and find out if they are able to let us know dates as I have animals I would need to keep in.

Am finding it impossible to get through to anyone though.

Would anyone be able to please point me in the right direction of who I would need to speak to?

Thank you in advance
		
Click to expand...

Have messaged you YOLO


----------



## YouOnlyLiveOnce (14 May 2014)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Houndman (19 May 2014)

See if they have any open days - you could always go along and have a face to face chat.  Due to the unpredictable nature of hunting I would advise you find out when the are in the general area and not just in the immediate vicinity just in case hounds run in a different direction to what is expected.  There will probably be a local contact for your area who will have the duty to inform people so make sure you are on the list.  You may be able to get a meet card sent to you for the season depending on whether they are able to plan well in advance.


----------



## wizbel (22 May 2014)

Sorry i havent logged in for a while. I'm Secretery of the Supporters Club. Have you managed to get sorted?? If not pm me and I'll do what i can to help!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (22 May 2014)

They are doing hunt rides at the moment and schooling days. There is a schooling day this Sat and a hunt ride on the 31st May.


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2014)

Houndman said:



			See if they have any open days - you could always go along and have a face to face chat.  Due to the unpredictable nature of hunting I would advise you find out when the are in the general area and not just in the immediate vicinity just in case hounds run in a different direction to what is expected.  There will probably be a local contact for your area who will have the duty to inform people so make sure you are on the list.  You may be able to get a meet card sent to you for the season depending on whether they are able to plan well in advance.
		
Click to expand...

But surely, when you lay a trail, there is no impredicatability involved?


----------



## Countryman (23 May 2014)

Clodagh said:



			But surely, when you lay a trail, there is no impredicatability involved?
		
Click to expand...

Depends because not at hunts trail hunt-many flush using a full pack of hounds to a bird of prey, and harrier packs may hunt shot hares with full packs of hounds to put them out of their misery. Equally staghound packs may hunt live quarry for scientific purposes-but only with two hounds. Even with trail hunting a) it is meant to be utterly unpredictable so the man who lays the trail should not communicate with the Huntsman or followers at all so they should have absolutely no idea where it has been laid or where it is going-to accurately mimic real hunting and b) if hounds accidentally get onto live quarry they may cross land which has not been cleared by Masters before they can be stopped.


----------

